# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v2.02

## gsm_bouali

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v2.02 *  - USB Flashing improved 
 MTKx: FlashEngine updated
 MTKx: New models supported 
 RM-1124 (Nokia 108 CN)
 RM-1125 (Nokia 220 CN) - under test
 RM-1126 (Nokia 225 CN)
 RM-1122 (Nokia 130 CN) - under test 
 RM-1110 (Nokia 215) - under test 
 RM-1111 (Nokia 215) - under test 
 RM-1112 (Nokia 215) - under test 
 MTKx: FlashUpdate package updated to latest version
 Lumia Wp8x: USB Boot Repair improved for several V2 "Sahara" models 
 - UserData operations improved
 MTKx: Forensic is ON
 Allow extract phonebook from any phone state: dead, damaged etc.
 Any "Stuck" , "Hang on logo" and other cases also supported.
 It IS NOT possible to restore contacts after FS format and/or Settings Reset
 LOW chance to restore contacts after Delete from menu (it depends on phone usage time and many other factors) *Note:* Do not try to use this feature for NON-NOKIA phones, it will give zero result. Data in Nokia MTK phones are encrypted.
 Supported Models: 
 RM-944, RM-945 (Nokia 108)
 RM-969, RM-970, RM-971 (Nokia 220)
 RM-1011, RM-1012, RM-1043 (Nokia 225)
 RM-1035, RM-1036, RM-1037 (Nokia 130)
 XG213: Forensic mode improved. Data accuracy improved.  
 - Service operations improved
 WP8x: WP81 Test-Mode Init
 Latest WP8 phones uses special packages, which allow to enter in Test- Mode.
 Useful for HW testing and checking, when phone can not power on or not work in Normal-Mode.
 Test Mode can be run from Alive and Dead modes as well
 Test Mode require WIM images, every model uses own images. Manager for them will follow
 WP8x: Service mode support improved for WP81. All features, including RPL operations, are supported
 WP8x: Fixed "Normal Mode" connection on some phones
 MTKx: Test support for RM-1110, RM-1111, RM-1112: Format FS, Read Info, SelfTest 
 - NaviManager 
 NaviManager Database updated
 All latest WP8, Asha, MTKx firmware included
 Lumia WP8 DENIM Release included for most WP8 models
 New products supported: 
 RM-1031: MS Lumia 532[DS] (WP8x)
 RM-1032: MS Lumia 532[SS] (WP8x)
 RM-1034: MS Lumia 532[SS] (WP8x)
 RM-1068: MS Lumia 435[DS LTA] (WP8x)
 RM-1069: MS Lumia 435[DS] (WP8x) 
 RM-1070: MS Lumia 435[SS LTA] (WP8x)
 RM-1071: MS Lumia 435[SS] (WP8x)
 RM-1110: Nokia 215[DS] (MTKx)
 RM-1111: Nokia 215[SS] (MTKx)
 RM-1125: Nokia 220[CN] (MTKx)
 RM-1126: Nokia 225[CN] (MTKx) 
 Navi Models Count: 467 - All existing Nokia/MS Lumia Firmwares inside 
 - Other 
 - Ini updated and revised 
 - Ancient UFS bug fixes (BB5 flash/service)
 - Some BugFixes and changes   
 Official download link:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------


## TIGER_GSM



----------


## kojyy

مشكور يا بوب تسلم ايدك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*بارك الله فيك متابعة رائعة*

----------


## mahamed22

لا اله الا الله

----------


## mik_apod

شكرا

----------


## Anass Kaddouh

merc !!

----------


## ابواحمدباشا

الف الف شكر

----------

